# Meat Loaf - Dutch Oven



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

*Meat Loaf*


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]4 lbs. of ground beef[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]3 eggs[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]2 cups bread crumbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1 cup of ketchup[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1 large onion[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1 cup milk[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]2 tsp. salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1/2 tsp. pepper[/FONT]
Mix beef, 1/2 cup of ketchup, and the remaining ingredients thoroughly. Spread into lighly greased Lodge *10" or 12" camp Dutch oven*. Stew at 350º for 60 minutes and top with remaining ketchup (and brown sugar, if desired) and bake for 15 minutes.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hooray!!! I recipe for my new dutch oven!!!!!!!! I can't wait to try this, since my kids LOVE meatloaf!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Well she has the new oven to try this recipe in. I am so jealous. I was looking at the prices of the smaller dutch ovens. They had it on one of the shopping networks, and it higher priced, and smaller. I think she got a great deal for the size she got it at.


----------



## endlesshorizons (Aug 20, 2008)

*question*

Hi this recepi looks good but I was wondering what are the number of coals to reach 350 degrees and where do you place them?


thanks
Maggie


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Found this on a dutch oven site... Should help.

To heat a 12" Dutch Oven to approximately 350 degrees, you will need about 10-12 coals on bottom and 14-18 on top. There are a lot of factors that you have to remember when cooking outdoors and all of them will adjust your temperature and cooking time in some way: wind, temperature, rain and other conditions. An easy way to determine how many briquettes to use is to add three to the size of your Dutch Oven 12" oven plus three is 15 coals. Put those on top. Subtract a few coals to get the amount needed for the bottom.

Briquettes should be placed evenly around the outside edge of the lid. This will help conduct the heat better and bake food more evenly.


----------

